
Amazon Homepage is Down - huangc10
https://www.amazon.com/
======
loxias
Boy, I can't wait to read the post mortem on this one.

~~~
huangc10
Just the homepage being down makes me think the entire site is down, but as
another user pointed out, you can still search and links work.

I wonder if checkout works. Can anyone confirm?

~~~
AH4oFVbPT4f8
Checkout works, you just have to search for the item and once you're off the
homepage everything is normal.

~~~
loxias
Thanks for confirming. I was curious too, but all the small purchases I have
are "Add on items" ;-)

------
chillee
I'm really curious how much this actually causes Amazon's revenue to drop. You
can still buy things and search, but consumers are probably going to be put
off by the home page message.

EDIT: And now it's back up.

------
surye
Just the home page it seems, deep links and searches working for me.

~~~
huangc10
edited

------
1996
Small e-commerce companies should really use cloudfront for their homepage!

------
mchahn
FWIW: I wouldn't notice since my bookmark goes directly to my orders page. I
never see the home page. I also never see the home page of google or github.

~~~
mandeepj
> I also never see the home page of google

What do you see instead?

~~~
earenndil
IDK about github, but for google I generally just type stuff into the search
bar and press enter. When do you see the homepage of google?

~~~
mchahn
Ditto. Github goes out of their way to not show you a home page. If your
cookies are logged in then going to github.com takes you directly to your
personal page.

------
blat001
This has to be costing Amazon a fortune at the moment

~~~
AH4oFVbPT4f8
Better today than Monday.

Using numbers from 2013, Amazon makes $2000 per second, down for 30 minutes =
3.6M

Edited: per hour to per second

~~~
Waterluvian
Per hour? Do you mean per second?

~~~
AH4oFVbPT4f8
Good catch, you're correct it's per second not per hour.

------
brad0
Looks like just the desktop homepage is down.

Mobile works. Detail and search works.

------
brad0
amazon.com desktop homepage is back up for me!

EDIT: Though it looks quite minimal, there's very little content showing on
the front page. Three rows of content.

